# Toronto Meet Up Poll



## AIRIC

Lets take a vote on where we should go in Toronto for the meet up.


----------



## errant_star

I'd love to hit Kensington Market ... lots of colour and culture!


----------



## AIRIC

errant_star said:
			
		

> I'd love to hit Kensington Market ... lots of colour and culture!



Me to. Union Station and a walk up Yonge St. would be second for me. 

Eric


----------



## Chiller

Im pretty much in for anyplace.  Union Station might be a good meetin place.  
One route I take when I go for a downtown wander is around the ChurchSt/QueenSt area over to the distillery.  There are some beautiful churches with some amazing architecture there.  Never done Kensington market.


----------



## Corry

So...wanna hook me up with some plane tickets, anyone?


----------



## LaFoto

Ah - as soon as you start issuing out free plane tickets ... send one in my direction, too, will you???   

I'd love to come to Toronto.
But it might take until next year in April or so?
I might ask my husband if not we should go there instead of going to the Azore Islands? Only the only time he ever went to Toronto (and Andreas has been!), his plane nearly crashed while being in its landing approach (jet engine failure!) ... he might not have the fondest of memories of that trip!!! :shock:


----------



## megapaws

Meet at Union and go from there sounds like a plan. That puts us in a great position to go just about anywhere.


----------



## Digital Matt

I don't know my way around Tononto, but I wouldn't mind coming up for a weekend with my wife.  From Cleveland, it's only about 5 hours by car.  The 29th won't work though, because we are moving.  Maybe the next one


----------



## AIRIC

Hey Matt, looks like we are pretty set on the 29th but I would be more then happy to meet with you guys on another date. I&#8217;m sure Carl and a few others would also be open for another meet up.


----------



## AIRIC

I think Union Station sounds best for a meet up. Then those who want to use the Go Train have easy access. We can either head up Yonge St. or along Chiller&#8217;s path as both sound interesting.  

Eric


----------



## LaFoto

(Dang, there is no mention of free airline tickets here any more, Corry).


----------



## AIRIC

If you find a source for free tickets I need two to Germany in Spring 2007 

Eric


----------



## LaFoto

You already mean to come in spring of next year, i.e. 2007???
Ouch.
Nothing will be planned 

I am planning for 200*8*! Uh-oh...........
But I'll keep looking for the source for free tickets (but as soon as I find it I will use some for myself :greenpbl: )


----------



## AIRIC

Oh ya 2008 :blushing: Don't want to be standing there wondering where everyone else is. 

Eric


----------



## AIRIC

OK, so what do we think. Union Station for sure. Time? 10am? Carl can be the guide 

Eric


----------



## Antarctican

Yep, sounds good to me. Union Station at 10 a.m. ....going once, going twice......(SOLD!)


----------



## AIRIC

I will be in Collingwood on vacation next week and hope to have internet access but if not I will be back home on the 28th and will check in. Can&#8217;t wait and I have ordered some sunshine for the day with mild temps.

:goodvibe: Eric


----------



## Chiller

Me a tour guide..???.    We might just end up in some dark dank corner of a cemetery.  
  Meeting place sound cool.   Lookin forward to the meet.


----------



## megapaws

I'm in for Oct 29 ... meeting at Union Station at 10AM. Next step... where in/at Union Station? Perhaps it should be in a dark corner in honour of our guide


----------



## Chiller

megapaws said:
			
		

> I'm in for Oct 29 ... meeting at Union Station at 10AM. Next step... where in/at Union Station? Perhaps it should be in a dark corner in honour of our guide


 
  Tour Guide???:lmao:  :lmao: 

  I was thinkin right out front under that big naked statue of the guy who has all the seagull poopin on it. :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## megapaws

Ya mean this guy?


----------



## Chiller

yeah....yeah...thats him.   We could meet there.  I think everyone has seen this dude before.   and....the first person to get pooped on is the new tour guide.


----------



## AIRIC

Sounds like the place. I do see we have a third vote for Kensington Market. I will admit Union Station is a better meeting place but I would really like to hit the Market. Either way I look forward to meeting everyone and shooting some shots. Woohoo! Can't wait.

Eric


----------



## AIRIC

Some TO shots from tonight. An associate is in from out of town so I took him out after work for some night shooting.











Eric


----------



## Chiller

Im in for the market too.   Downtown is soo easy to just wander around.  I think the main part of the market is Spadina and College???   Depening on how everyones legs are, we can do College over to the Church street area....or just wing it and see what happens.   
  Did you shoot those night shots from the Docks Airic.?


----------



## Antarctican

Beautiful night shots Eric!


----------



## megapaws

Eric, I'm so glad that you took these last night... the skyline was so clear for a change. On my way home from dinner, I was so wishing that I had my camera with me... I'm happy that you were in town.


----------



## AIRIC

Chiller said:
			
		

> Im in for the market too.   Downtown is soo easy to just wander around.  I think the main part of the market is Spadina and College???   Depening on how everyones legs are, we can do College over to the Church street area....or just wing it and see what happens.
> Did you shoot those night shots from the Docks Airic.?



Yes, these were from the Docks. 

I'm in for a walk but it sounds like a long walk if we try to hit Kensington Market from Union Station. I guess we could take the subway up Spadina ro something like that. Woohoo! I'm on holiday for a week. 

Eric


----------



## errant_star

AIRIC said:
			
		

> I'm in for a walk but it sounds like a long walk if we try to hit Kensington Market from Union Station. I guess we could take the subway up Spadina ro something like that. Woohoo! I'm on holiday for a week.
> 
> Eric


 
I'd love to hit both and the subway is definately a viable option for getting to both!!

Airic ... If I take the 9:00am go-train out of Pickering I'll make Union Station by 10:00am right?


----------



## Chiller

errant_star said:
			
		

> I'd love to hit both and the subway is definately a viable option for getting to both!!
> 
> Airic ... If I take the 9:00am go-train out of Pickering I'll make Union Station by 10:00am right?


 
  I think you should be o.k Jen.  Usually the train goes behind my house on the 15's   I will pm you my phone number too, just incase...k?


----------



## megapaws

errant_star said:
			
		

> If I take the 9:00am go-train out of Pickering I'll make Union Station by 10:00am right?


 
Errant_star... I just looked up the Go Train schedule (confusing system IMO) and as I understand the schedule, a train leaves Pickering at 9AM and arrives at Union at 9:37AM.

Below is a link to the schedule. I hope that you understand it faster than I did... did I mention that I'm blonde :er: 

http://www.gotransit.ca/publicroot/schedule/pubsched.asp?table=01&direction=1&day=7&page=1


----------



## AIRIC

Hey guys, 

I&#8217;m stuck up in Collingwood and board out of my mind. Rain and very cold, been shopping with my wife three times and have only taken about 2 dozen images in three days. I can only get internet access from the lobby and I don&#8217;t think I can watch another movie. Drinking beer and eating like crazy, I&#8217;m really going to need a good walk on Sunday. Still, being on holiday and board is still better then being at work. I figured I have had more sleep the past three days then I get in a whole week. If the weather breaks I plan to head on the back roads to Tobermory. I sure can&#8217;t wait until Sunday to meet everyone.

Cheers,

Eric


----------



## errant_star

Thanks guys! I'll see you roughly around 9:37 am on Sunday morning then!!

Oh and looking forward to meeting everyone as well!


----------



## Antarctican

I'm really looking forward to meeting everyone.  Rain or shine, I plan to be there.  

If anyone wants a backup email/cell number for the purposes of contacting the group, just PM me.


----------



## Antarctican

Oh, one more thing, don't forget that this is the weekend the clocks are turned back... so don't anyone show up at the wrong time!


----------



## Chiller

Antarctican said:
			
		

> Oh, one more thing, don't forget that this is the weekend the clocks are turned back... so don't anyone show up at the wrong time!


 
:scratch:   oh yeah... I almost forgot about that.   Just checked the weather, and we might be needing some warm stuff too.  Might only be around 5 with a chance of showers and flurries.


----------



## AIRIC

Chiller said:
			
		

> :scratch:   oh yeah... I almost forgot about that.   Just checked the weather, and we might be needing some warm stuff too.  Might only be around 5 with a chance of showers and flurries.




Carl, 

I have been on holiday for 5 days and that has been the weather report each day as well as the next few days. I will be ready for the weather. I think this has to be the least amount of photos I have ever shot on any vacation. I cant wait and will also be there  no matter what he weather is like. I sure cant wait to meet everyone and it looks like Kensington Market has won. 

Make sure every one looks good for the group photo. As I'm sure there will be a few images of eachother. 

Cheers from Collingwood. 

Eric


----------



## Chiller

AIRIC said:
			
		

> Carl,
> 
> I have been on holiday for 5 days and that has been the weather report each day as well as the next few days. I will be ready for the weather. I think this has to be the least amount of photos I have ever shot on any vacation. I cant wait and will also be there no matter what he weather is like. I sure cant wait to meet everyone and it looks like Kensington Market has won.
> 
> Make sure every one looks good for the group photo. As I'm sure there will be a few images of eachother.
> 
> Cheers from Collingwood.
> 
> Eric


 
Im in as well, no matter what the weather.   I will be dressin for the occasion.   Lookin forward to it as well, as I have not had my camera out for over two weeks now, and have not seen the sun in as long. 
  I think everyone is still on the list...so far.    Enjoy your holiday bro.


----------



## megapaws

Antarctican said:
			
		

> Oh, one more thing, don't forget that this is the weekend the clocks are turned back... so don't anyone show up at the wrong time!


 
Thanks for reminding us all on this fact Antarctican. This means that we all get 1 extra hour of sleep 

I'm still in no matter what the weather holds for us as well.

Suzanne


----------



## AIRIC

Woohoo! Checkin in and I can't wait. We had a good day today in Collingwood and things are looking up. Even got in some much needed hiking this morning but no wildlife shots. 

Eric


----------



## Antarctican

Hmmm, for anyone driving in, the radio is reporting that the Gardiner Expressway is going to be closed this weekend (except for a few hours on Saturday)


----------



## AIRIC

I&#8217;m still debating taking the Go Train from Pickering or just driving down and parking. Anyone heard from Ray and Daisey recently? Are they still coming? Sure hope the weather gets a little better then predicted.

Eric


----------



## Chiller

Havent seen Ray around for a while.:scratch:   No word from Joat or bace either. 
  Im probably GO traning it down.   Gheesh.. if it slows down enough, I will just hop the fence in my backyard and see if I can jump on the last car. :lmao: :lmao: 
  The last weather I heard was 5 degrees(40 American) with a mix of rain and possible snow flurries.


----------



## Antarctican

I live at the foot of York Street, which is about a 5-10 minute walk from Union Station (and there's actually a little shuttle bus that takes you from my building to Union Station). So if anyone wants to park at my building, send me a PM and we'll arrange it.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow

hey guys., sorry I am so late getting involved in this, just been so busy, not enough time in the day anymore.  Been resting here all morning, and reading up on your plans for tomorrow.  Looks like a dull cold rainy day, much like today.  I don't think we will spend the day hiking around the city ( sorry, but I hate any dowtown area) but we would like to hook up with everyone for lunch.  I will keep in touch with Eric, on our cells, and finds out where everyone is planning to go for lunch, and we will hook up., and if the weather is ok in the PM, we will follow the crowd for a while.

I am really looking fwd to seeing you all., be careful out there!!


----------



## AIRIC

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> hey guys., sorry I am so late getting involved in this, just been so busy, not enough time in the day anymore.  Been resting here all morning, and reading up on your plans for tomorrow.  Looks like a dull cold rainy day, much like today.  I don't think we will spend the day hiking around the city ( sorry, but I hate any dowtown area) but we would like to hook up with everyone for lunch.  I will keep in touch with Eric, on our cells, and finds out where everyone is planning to go for lunch, and we will hook up., and if the weather is ok in the PM, we will follow the crowd for a while.
> 
> I am really looking fwd to seeing you all., be careful out there!!



Hey Ray, sounds good. Give me a call and I will let you know where we are and what is up. 

I see the weather forecast is looking better. Looks like the big storm will be moving through faster then expected.  

Eric


----------



## Chiller

Weather update I just heard was a high of 7degrees(47 American) and the chance of rain and snow has gone down a bit, but now there is a wind warning, with gusts up to 80kms :lmao:  :lmao:    Then again, thats is CITY TV...that'll change in 10 minutes.  
  Sir Ray....would be cool to see ya.  Hope you can swing it man.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow

ok, cool, you never know about the weather these days, we will just need to see how it goes..  I will try to be downtown in the big smoke around 12:30 .. set your clocks back tonight!


----------



## Antarctican

UPDATE re the Gardiner Expressway: apparently they got the repair work done sooner than expected, so the Gardiner has reopened already.

Ray - glad you're gonna make it for at least part of the day!


----------



## AIRIC

Well, I'm off to bed. See everyone at 10am at the Station. 

Cheers,

Eric


----------



## surfingfireman

How come I just heard of this meetup right now... Oct 29th at 1:30am.  Damn either bad advertising or I am not very observant.  Probably the latter.  Really sucks that now that I am in southern (or more southern anyways) I could actually be a part of these things.  But I am snoozing and miss out, because I can't get there tommorrow, well later today.

Hope another meet up is arranged some time soon.

C-YA

Mike


----------



## AIRIC

Oh man, my first post about the meet up was Oct 9th. I did not realize you were so close or I would have sent you a PM. I know Errant Star is coming down from the Lindsay area. I&#8217;m sure we will do more as they are so much fun. Wish you could have made it. 

Eric


----------



## Antarctican

Oh no, that's a drag you weren't aware of it before now, Mike. But like Eric said, there will be more.


----------



## Chiller

Darn it Mike. Would have been a blast to meet you.   Im sure we will be doing another meet up.  One of us will somehow let ya know man.   
  Take care bro.


----------



## surfingfireman

Well my friends, hope the meet up went alright because I don't know about down in TO but up here in Horseshoe Valley, the weather is dreadful!   Combination of snow, rain, sleet off and on with the wind howling like mad.

Enjoy yourselves.

Mike


----------



## Raymond J Barlow

well, that was a lot of fun.. great people, semi nice weather, and tons of interesting stuff to see in the big smoke.  Thanks so much to Airic for organizing everything, and thanks to everyone who joined us... the 3 of us had a blast.

hope you all got home safe, and the wind didn't blow you into the lake!

Carl.. I think that guy with the antlers is going to follow you home!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow

set the cam up on some boxes, and jumped in the shot!







thanks for looking.


----------



## Corry

Ok...I don't know everyone here! Give us a list of who's who! I know some of ya! Great pic! Can't wait til I meeet all you guys someday! (I will, ya know)


----------



## Antarctican

Heyyy, nice picture Ray!!  I'll jump in with the names: (back row left to right) Airic (Eric), Antarctican (Jeanne), Jenn (friend of Carl), Chiller (Carl), Errant Star (Jen), Sweet Daisy (Daisy...holding Maria); (front row) Megapaws (Suzanne) and Raymond Barlow.

It was a great day. The weather was better than originally forecast, and we managed to get some sun in the morning (combined with high winds and near freezing temperatures). Given the proximity to Halloween, there were some 'interesting' people about in downtown Toronto. It will take a while to sort through some of the pictures.

Thanks to Eric for organizing the day, and to everyone who came out and made it so much fun. It was a _great_ group of people. I urge everyone who has an opportunity to attend any meetup in your area...GO!


----------



## errant_star

Have to second everything that has been said. I had a blast today, and yes there were *LOTS *of interesting people to keep us entertained. The whole group was great and I can't wait to do it again!

Thanks Airic and everyone who helped to coordinate!!! :hugs:


----------



## AIRIC

Oh man, that was fun. We had a great time and put on a few miles. Lots of laughs and we could not have asked for a better day to visit the Market, lots of activity. Can&#8217;t wait to start looking at the photos and see what everyone has to post. 

I had a great time and can&#8217;t wait to do it again, you guys were great and sure glad everyone made the effort to be there. 

Cheers,

Eric


----------



## Corry

Thanks for the list of people! Y'all look GREAT!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow

I can just imagine the shots of me that are going to come out of this... my hair is 2 months over due for a trim, and my profile is far from sexy, but, I guess my shoulders with tolerate the coming emotional trama!


----------



## Chiller

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> I can just imagine the shots of me that are going to come out of this... my hair is 2 months over due for a trim, and my profile is far from sexy, but, I guess my shoulders with tolerate the coming emotional trama!


 
Dont worry about the hair Sir Ray..Im about ...oh...15 years overdue for a trim. :lmao: 
 It was awesome to see everyone and finally get to meet Errant Star and Megapaws.  What a blast we had, and even tho the wind was brutal, we still managed a good time. 
  Thanks Eric for getting this off the ground and to everyone who was there to make it happen.


----------

